# الحكم في محاكمه القرن " لحظه بلحظه "



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

*محاكمة_القرن | بدء تجهيز أوراق القضية بقاعه المحكمه و التي يصل عددها الي 50 الف ورقة 
**


*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

*وصل الي قاعه المحكمه منذ قليل*
*نجلي الرئيس المخلوععلاء وجمال مبارك *
*ووزير داخليته وسبعه من مساعديه *

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

*وصول الرئيس المخلوع مبارك لمقر اكادييمة الشرطة*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

*محاكمة_القرن |توافد العشرات من أسر الشهداء وأمهات يرتدن الملابس السوداء بجلسة النطق بالحكم علي مبارك**


*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

*محاكمة_القرن | فريد الديب: الحكم على مبارك سيشكل نقطة فاصلة في تاريخ الشعب المصري**


*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

*في حالة تأجيل القضية الي ما بعد 30/6 ستبدأ القضية من جديد بدائرة اخري .


 واخد بالك يا عمر
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

*معرض مصور لشهداء ثورة 25 يناير امام مقر محاكمة المخلوع مبارك 

 تصوير : عبد الرحمن عطوة* *


*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

* إحدى اللافتات المرفوعة أمام أكاديمية الشرطة

 تصوير : عبدالرحمن عطوة* *


*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

*توقع شخصي للحكم 
مبارك حكم مع ايقاف التنفيذ لتجاوزه سن الثمانون عام " عفو صحي "
علاء وجمال 
احكام من 3 الي 7 سنوات 

العدلي ومعاونيه 
احكام من 15 الي 25

والله الموفق
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

*صورة للمخلوع مبارك من داخل قفص الاتهام ،**


*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

*المستشار أحمد رفعت يمنع أهالى الشهداء من دخول قاعة المحكمة

بقلم : دارين فرغلى 







منعت  قوات الأمن أهالى الشهداء الذين يحملون تصريحا من الدخول إلى قاعة المحكمة  لمتابعة محاكمة المخلوع مبارك، وقال ضباط الشرطة للأهالى إن المستشار أحمد  رفعت أمر بعدم دخولهم إلى القاعة. 
وتوقع  مصطفى محمد مرسى فتح الباب، والد الشهيد محمد، حدوث أمرا ما خلال الجلسة،  لذلك منع أهالى الشهداء من الدخول، بالرغم من حصولهم على تصريح. 
وقال لـ"الوطن" أنه حضر كل الجلسات السابقة للمحاكمة، و"ده اليوم اللى أنا مستنيه وفى الآخر ضيعوه عليا".

الوطن

* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

*"آسفين يا ريس" يصلون أكاديمية الشرطة ويهتفون لشفيق ومبارك

بقلم : حسام يحيى  







وصل  منذ قليل مجموعة من "أبناء مبارك" وأعضاء حملة "أنا آسف يا ريس"، إلى جوار  البوابات الرئيسية لمبنى أكاديمية الشرطة مقر محاكمة مبارك، وهتفوا تأييدا  للمرشح الرئاسي الفريق أحمد شفيق، مطالبين بالبراءة للرئيس المخلوع. 
وفي  المقابل، هتف العشرات من أهالى الشهداء، خصوصا القادمين من محافظتي  الإسكندرية والدقهلية، مطالبين بإعدام مبارك، فيما حمل بعضهم "حبل مشنقة"  رمزي، ووضعوا صور الشهداء متجاورة على الأرض، ليصنعوا بها متحفا صغيرا  يذكّر الناس بصور شهداء الثورة، فيما يفصل بين الجانبين الآلاف من أفراد  قوات الأمن المركزى، تفاديا لوقوع اشتباكات بين الطرفين كما حدث في جلسات  سابقة

الوطن
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

*هدوء بالتحرير قبل الحكم على المخلوع 

السبت، 2 يونيو 2012 - 09:25




 ميدان التحرير 
كتب إيمان على ومحمود عبد الغنى ومحمد رضا وهانى الحوتى

سادت  حالة من الهدوء أرجاء ميدان التحرير، صباح اليوم السبت، حيث خلا الميدان من  أى متظاهرين أو حلقات نقاش، فيما تسير حركة المرور بشكل طبيعى بجميع مداخل  ومخارج الميدان.

يأتى ذلك بالتزامن من جلسة النطق بالحكم على الرئيس المخلوع ونجليه ووزير  الداخلية الأسبق ومساعديه فى قضايا قتل المتظاهرين واستغلال النفوذ.


اليوم السابع
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

* مراسلة العربية: القاضي سيمنح 3 دقائق لكل متهم قبل اصدار الحكم *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

*الحكم بالمؤبد لمبارك والعادلي والزامهم بالمصاريف 

والبراءه لمساعدي العدلي
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## Critic (2 يونيو 2012)

*مبارك والعادلى مؤبد , والباقى كله براءة !!!!!!*

*جنايات القاهرة تصدرحكما تاريخيا على مبارك والعادلى بالسجن المؤبد, براءة مبارك وابنيه من تهم التربح ومساعدى العادلى من قتل الثوار*
اليوم السابع


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يونيو 2012)

*انا شايفه ان الاحكام مدرووووسه وبلغة الكوره ملعووووووبه  *


----------



## Critic (2 يونيو 2012)

اخر هرتلة وهبل واستخفاف بالعقول !
يعنى ايه مجرم ياخد حكم والمنفذين اتباعه ياخده براءة ؟!!! اكيد فى الاسئناف هياخد براءة هو كمان !


----------



## oesi no (2 يونيو 2012)

عجبتنى بصراحه يا عم رفعت 
ادتهولنا صح 
يوم انت ويوم خازوق سلطان 
مش عارف الشعب هيستحمل ايه ولا ايه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *انا شايفه ان الاحكام مدرووووسه وبلغة الكوره ملعووووووبه  *



*انا بقي حارق دمي براءه جمال وعلاء وسلم
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

*حسين سالم ........جمال مبارك ....... براءة 

مسخرة عالمية *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

*اشتباكات بين الشرطه ومتظاهرين 
امام اكاديمه الشرطه مقر محاكمه مبارك 
*​


----------



## BITAR (2 يونيو 2012)

*هههههههههههههه*
*ملعوبه *
*وفى الجون*
*يعنى فى الاستئناف براءه*
*وسلملى على ............*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

*المحكمة لم تأخذ بشهادة جميع الشهود ....... أمال حكمت على أساس أيه .... ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يونيو 2012)

*للتوضيح بس الحكم ع مبارك والعادلى مش للاشتراك ف القتل العمد لا
للامتنااااااع على حسب فهمى 
فيييينك يا عبوووووود؟؟*


----------



## Critic (2 يونيو 2012)

وسلملى على القضاء المصرى رمز الشرف !!


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

BITAR قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *ملعوبه *
> *وفى الجون*
> *يعنى فى الاستئناف براءه*
> *وسلملى على ............*​




*محكمه الجنايات مفيهاش استئناف 

بس من عنيا حاضر هسلم عليها هههههههههه

كلنا هنسلم عليها الفتره الجايه 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> وسلملى على القضاء المصرى رمز الشرف !!



* الصيني ؟؟؟

اقصد القضاء الصيني :new6:
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يونيو 2012)

*الشعب المصرى بقى مش بيعجبه اى حاجه
لا نتايج انتخابات ولا احكام قضاء
وحتى حكم النهارده مش عاجب اى طرف من الاطراف 
والتخوين أصبح مبدأ سائد 
ربنا يرحمنا من نفسنا ..*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يونيو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *للتوضيح بس الحكم ع مبارك والعادلى مش للاشتراك ف القتل العمد لا*
> *للامتنااااااع على حسب فهمى *
> *فيييينك يا عبوووووود؟؟*


*موجوووووووود*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ما قلنا مش راح يثقط حكم العثكر*
*ما حدش صدقنى*
*الحكم دة يتهد فى النقض ...وهو بيطرقع فى صوابع رجليه  *


----------



## oesi no (2 يونيو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههه محطتش فى اختياراتك ليه يا عوبد براءة مقنعه 
فيه ناس على سي بي سي بيقولوا انه ده قتل عمد عن طريق الامتناع او الترك واول مرة يطبق 
وحوارات كتير


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يونيو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *للتوضيح بس الحكم ع مبارك والعادلى مش للاشتراك ف القتل العمد لا*
> *للامتنااااااع على حسب فهمى *
> *فيييينك يا عبوووووود؟؟*



*أمتناع عن أية بالظبط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*فيه ناس أتقتلت ...طيب مين قتلهم ؟؟*
*مبارك والعادلى نزلوا ميدان التحرير ؟*
*وألا طلعوا فوق سطح عمارة ونشنوا ؟؟؟*
*المفرو يعنى ..أن فيه ناس نفذت الأوامر *
*طيب ميييييييييييييييييييييييين ؟؟ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

*تيييييييييييييييييييييييت

القاضي استعبط علي شعب كان عبيط
بس حالياً اتجنن 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *موجوووووووود*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ما قلنا مش راح يثقط حكم العثكر*
> *ما حدش صدقنى*
> *الحكم دة يتهد فى النقض ...وهو بيطرقع فى صوابع رجليه  *



*ايوووون كده اقول جزر الاقيك ع طول زى ما اتفقنا ههههههه
طيب وهيرجع ريس امتى بقى علشان وحشنا :smil15:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه محطتش فى اختياراتك ليه يا عوبد براءة مقنعه
> فيه ناس على سي بي سي بيقولوا انه ده *قتل عمد عن طريق الامتناع او الترك* واول مرة يطبق
> وحوارات كتير


 *ههههههههههه*
*ناقص يطلعوا حكم للأمتناع عن التدخين *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يونيو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ايوووون كده اقول جزر الاقيك ع طول زى ما اتفقنا ههههههه*
> *طيب وهيرجع ريس امتى بقى علشان وحشنا :smil15:*


*البركة فى جيمى بقى*
*جمال وعلاء هيباتوا النهاردة فى حضن مامى*
*أو حضن هايدى وخديجة*
*وربنا يفرج بكرة بقى*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/B]
> *أمتناع عن أية بالظبط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *فيه ناس أتقتلت ...طيب مين قتلهم ؟؟*
> *مبارك والعادلى نزلوا ميدان التحرير ؟*
> ...



* والنعمه ما انا 

بس بيقولك الحكم فلسفي وليس قانوني 
يعني خطأ مقصود واللي غلطه طلع معاش 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

*صرح خالد ابوبكر عضو اتحاد المحامين الدولى لـ “ona” ان النيابة ستطعن على الحكم أمام محكمة النفض ، موضحا ان المحكمة ستضع حيثيات حكمها خلال 60 يوم من الان ، ثم تستطيع النيابة تقديم نقد على الحكم خلال 6 اشهر من وضع الحيثيات على أن تنظر محكمة النقض القضية خلال 6 اشهر من تقديم النقض .

وأوضح أبوبكر أنهم الان سيتوجهون الى مقر نقابة المحامين لبحث اجراءات التنسيق مع النيابة العامة من اجل الطعن على الحكم *


----------



## oesi no (2 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *ناقص يطلعوا حكم للأمتناع عن التدخين *


اللى قالوه مالوش علاقة بالتدخين ولكن هما كانوا فى موقع مسئوليه يقدروا يمنعوا القتل دة وممنعوش 
هو ده اللى فاهمه انا 
واللى متاكد انه فى النقض مش  هنشوف كلمه متهم ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *البركة فى جيمى بقى*
> *جمال وعلاء هيباتوا النهاردة فى حضن مامى*
> *أو حضن هايدى وخديجة*
> *وربنا يفرج بكرة بقى*




* لسه يا برنس 
عندهم قضيه التعلاب في البورصه


 اللي هيجي راكب حصان ابيض ووراه زفه بلدي
اونكل سالم :fun_oops:
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/B]
> *أمتناع عن أية بالظبط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *فيه ناس أتقتلت ...طيب مين قتلهم ؟؟*
> *مبارك والعادلى نزلوا ميدان التحرير ؟*
> ...



*ما هو قيادات الشرطه اخدت براءه لانه مفيش اى اثبات مكتوب او مسموع او مشهود عليه من شهود ثقه انهم ادوا اوامر بالقتل
يعنى كده القضيه تايهه ..*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يونيو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *والنعمه ما انا *​
> *بس بيقولك الحكم فلسفي وليس قانوني *
> *يعني خطأ مقصود واللي غلطه طلع معاش *​


*مقصود طبعا*
*النيابة هتطعن بالنقض على البراءات *
*وحسنى والعادلى هيطعن بالنقض طبعا هو كمان*
*الحدوتة تييى تاخد لها ست سبع أشهر تقريبا*
*وممكن سنة لو هما حابين*
*فى الآخر .......*
*الله أعلم*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يونيو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ما هو قيادات الشرطه اخدت براءه لانه مفيش اى اثبات مكتوب او مسموع او مشهود عليه من شهود ثقه انهم ادوا اوامر بالقتل*
> *يعنى كده القضيه تايهه ..*


*ما هو النقض هنا ان شاء الله *
*لو تحريض على قتل ...طيب حرضوا مييييييييييييييين ؟؟*
*على ميييييييييين ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

*حد ركز علي وش العادل ساعه النطق بالحكم 
ابتسم 
كأن الخطه ماشيه تمام 
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يونيو 2012)

هيكسب شفيق في الانتخابات وهياخد مبارك عفو من رئيس الجمهوريه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يونيو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *لسه يا برنس *
> *عندهم قضيه التعلاب في البورصه*​
> 
> *اللي هيجي راكب حصان ابيض ووراه زفه بلدي*
> *اونكل سالم :fun_oops:*​


*دى محاكمة أقتصادية ...يدينى ويديك طولة العمر ..يا مان*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *البركة فى جيمى بقى*
> *جمال وعلاء هيباتوا النهاردة فى حضن مامى*
> *أو حضن هايدى وخديجة*
> *وربنا يفرج بكرة بقى*



*وكالات الأنباء: خديجة اغمى عليها من الفرح ....... وطظ فى المصريين *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هيكسب شفيق في الانتخابات وهياخد مبارك عفو من رئيس الجمهوريه


 *ازييييييك*
*فييييينك ؟؟؟*
*لأ ما فيش عفو ...هو النقض ودمتم*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وكالات الأنباء: خديجة اغمى عليها من الفرح ....... وطظ فى المصريين *


 *عندها حق ...لسة عروسة يا استاذ*
*على شرم بقى وشهر عسسسسل جديييييد ...*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يونيو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *حد ركز علي وش العادل ساعه النطق بالحكم *​
> *ابتسم *
> *كأن الخطه ماشيه تمام *​


 وعلاء وجمال عادي...  مبارك  خد مؤبد كانو رايح يعمل عمره
يعني ولا اي ردة فعل منهم .انا اشك انو ابوهم


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يونيو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *حد ركز علي وش العادل ساعه النطق بالحكم *​
> *ابتسم *
> *كأن الخطه ماشيه تمام *​


 *لأ دى عادى بتحصل كتير*
*المؤبد هنا بالنسبة للعادلى ولا حاجة *
*لأنه هيجُب تحت منه أى أحكام أخدها او هياخدها*
*فأى قضية للعادلى جديدة أو قديمة *
*طوووووووووووظ*


----------



## oesi no (2 يونيو 2012)

الا هما كدة هيرفعوا الحظر عن اموالهم ... علاء وجمال


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> الا هما كدة هيرفعوا الحظر عن اموالهم ... علاء وجمال



*طبعا ..... من عرق جبينهم ....مش زينا حرامية *


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

*النائب العام يقرر نقل مبارك لمستشفى سجن طرة*


----------



## Critic (2 يونيو 2012)

الشعب المصرى بقى خبير قفيان


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

*من الشروق: أسر الشهداء تتوجه إلي ميدان التحرير إحتجاجاً علي الحكم الصادر من المحكمة اليوم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

*أكد الخبير القانوني رأفت فودة، أستاذ القانون ورئيس قسم القانون العام بجامعة القاهرة، أن الحكم ببراءة مساعدي وزير الداخلي، يعني بالضرورة عودتهم إلي عملهم، مالم يكونوا محالين للتحقيق علي ذمة قضايا أخرى، وتقاضيهم مرتباتهم بأثر رجعي من تاريخ إيقافهم علي ذمة القضية.
*


----------



## Critic (2 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أكد الخبير القانوني رأفت فودة، أستاذ القانون ورئيس قسم القانون العام بجامعة القاهرة، أن الحكم ببراءة مساعدي وزير الداخلي، يعني بالضرورة عودتهم إلي عملهم، مالم يكونوا محالين للتحقيق علي ذمة قضايا أخرى، وتقاضيهم مرتباتهم بأثر رجعي من تاريخ إيقافهم علي ذمة القضية.
> *


الله اكببببببببببببببببببر


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

*اقتراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااح مهم 


بما ان قتله الشهداء خدوا براءه 
بقترح محاكمه المتظاهرين لانهم السبب 
حد قالهم انزلوا " محصلش تغير "

مهو اصل مش معقول ان الشهداء دمهم يضيع 

واخيراً 
Cover Me & Cry
يعني غطيني وصوتي 
*​


----------



## marcelino (2 يونيو 2012)

* اون تي في | اشتباكات عنيفة خارج المحكمة الان ..*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

*بدأ المئات من الغاضبين من قرار محكمة مبارك اليوم، بالنزول إلى ميدان التحرير، متجمعين مرددين هتافات: "يا نجيب حقهم يا نموت زيهم".. "باطل باطل".. "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر"*


----------



## energy (2 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> وسلملى على القضاء المصرى رمز الشرف !!


لا توجد مؤسسه فى مصر شريفه على ما يبدو :fun_oops:
خلاص بكره طالع برائه.....هنام وهصحى على رواقه 
راجع لملايتى وسريرى....راجع لفوطى وبشكيرى :999:
:t19::t19::t19:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أكد الخبير القانوني رأفت فودة، أستاذ القانون ورئيس قسم القانون العام بجامعة القاهرة، أن الحكم ببراءة مساعدي وزير الداخلي، يعني بالضرورة عودتهم إلي عملهم، مالم يكونوا محالين للتحقيق علي ذمة قضايا أخرى، وتقاضيهم مرتباتهم بأثر رجعي من تاريخ إيقافهم علي ذمة القضية.*


*قانونا نعم ...عملياً مستحييييل*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> الله اكببببببببببببببببببر



* لقد اسلم كريتك ابن الخطاب :smil15:
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يونيو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *لقد اسلم كريتك ابن الخطاب :smil15:*​


 *حلوووو*
*لم الشلة بقى ونطلع غزوة ....وألا غزوة لسة محتلة ؟؟:new6:*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

*بكل وضوح الحكم الصادر بادنة مبارك و العادلى هو فى حقيقته حكم : بالـبـراءة ... وذلك لان المحكمة اطاحت و اهدرت كل ادلة الثبوت و اقوال الشهود !!!
 كما انه ليس حكم قانونى بل حكم سياسى القصد به خداااااااااااااااااااااع و الهاااااااااااااااااء الشعب
 ..
 .. المستشار : محمد عزوز المحامى بالنقض*


----------



## zezza (2 يونيو 2012)

ايه اللعب الجامد ده 
حكم فى الجون


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *قانونا نعم ...عملياً مستحييييل*



*واحنا بلد القانون ...... يشتغلوا من منازلهم بباريس ولندن ..... مفيش مشكلة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

*عن صفحة ثورة الغضب المصرية الثانية :   هنتجمع كلنا الساعه 5 في كل شوارع مصر وفي كل الميادين .. لا يمكن نقبل اكتر من كده حق الشهدا لازم يرجع .. هنتحرك في كل الشوارع والميادين و مش هنسكت ..
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يونيو 2012)

*حليا النحمة أنا أحوليت النهاردة ..كلمت أستاذ كبير فى القانون ودكتور فى جامعة عين شمس ...أسأله ..*
*يمكن أفهم حاجة !!*
*قالى بالحرف الواحد إذا كان المستشار رفعت ذات نفسه مش فاهم حكمه*
*عايزنا نفهم أحنا ؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *واحنا بلد القانون ...... يشتغلوا من منازلهم بباريس ولندن ..... مفيش مشكلة*


*أو يمسكوا حملة شفيييق ..*
*أو الرئيس القادم عام 2016 *
*جيمى *


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ubwHg7lRqPE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​
*ياريت حد ينزل الفيديو ويرفعه عشان مش باعرف انزل من اليوتيوب
​*


----------



## oesi no (2 يونيو 2012)

لا يا جدددعان جيمي 2016  مين بقي صلوا على النبي
شفيق هيتعزل 
والانتخابات هتتعاد
وان شاء الله جيمى  رئيس مصر 2012


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 يونيو 2012)

زى فيلم الديكتاتور بتاع حسن حسنى  30:


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

*شفتم ازاى اننا شعب زبالة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

*حسن عبد الرحمن مدير مباحث جهاز أمن الدولة: براءة!

احنا آسفين يا سحس !


*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

*محمود عفيفي "المتحدث الرسمي لحركة شباب 6 ابريل " : القضاء المصرى جزء من النظام السابق والنظام لسه مسقطش .. مبارك أفسد القضاء والقضاه زى ماأفسد كل حاجه فى مصر .. يسقط يسقط كل مبارك*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

*مراسل قناه العربية : سقوط زوجة مبارك مغشية عليها بعد النطق بالحكم ودخولها العناية المركزة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]i01fayncTLs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

*النائب العام يقرر حبس علاء و جمال احتياطيا على ذمة جناية البورصة!!
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يونيو 2012)

*يبقى الحكم كان معروف زى ما قلنا قبل كدة...*
*والمستشفى مجهزة*
*والنائب العام جاهز*


----------



## grges monir (2 يونيو 2012)

> *طيب وهيرجع ريس امتى بقى علشان وحشنا :smil15:*


هههههه
فى الحالة دى هيعملوا ميدان التحرير مزار تاريخى ههههه


----------



## red333 (2 يونيو 2012)

*باحبك يا مصر وفيكى حاجه مجننانى نزرع القمح فى سنين تطلع الكوسة فى ثوانى http://www.arabchurch.com/ejabat/label?lid=007e4ddeccd017e3*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (2 يونيو 2012)

هو المؤبد دةكام سنة
 مش بيقولوا 25
يعنى مبارك صحتة حلوة  قوى وهايكمل المدة دى هههههه


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

*توافد المتظاهرين إلى ميدان الأربعين بالسويس وحاله من الغضب تسيطر عليهم عقب صدور الأحكام *


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

*أنصار مبارك يشعلون النيران في السيارات بمحيط المحكمة ويشتبكون بالحجارة مع قوات الأمن*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يونيو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> هو المؤبد دةكام سنة
> مش بيقولوا 25
> يعنى مبارك صحتة حلوة قوى وهايكمل المدة دى هههههه


*عشرين سنة بس وبحد أقصى 22 سنة* 
*دة لو قضاهم من أساسه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

*
الصفحة الرسمية لشباب الفيوم: 

تدعوكم القوى الثورية بالفيوم للاحتشاد والتظاهر بميدان االسواقى للاعتراض على الحكم بتبرئة جمال وعلاء مبارك ومساعدى العادلى مطالبين بمحاكم ثورية لرموز الفساد وقتلة الثوار
 اليوم السبت -ميدان السواقى الساعة الثامنة مساءا.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الصفحة الرسمية لشباب الفيوم: *
> 
> *تدعوكم القوى الثورية بالفيوم **اليوم السبت -ميدان السواقى الساعة الثامنة مساءا.*


*يعنى الزفة بعد صلاة العشا ان شاء الله ؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

*أكدت مصادر بمصلحة السجون أن طائرة الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك وصلت إلى مستشفى سجن المزرعة بمنطقة المركزية لسجون طرة، فى الوقت الذى تم فيه إعلان حالة التأهب القصوى داخل مستشفى السجن التى تم تزويدها مؤخرا بأحدث الأجهزة الطيبة اللازمة لرعاية الرئيس المخلوع، نظرا لتردى حالته الصحية.

أضافت المصادر نفسها، أنهم فى انتظار ورود قرار النيابة العامة بشأن الإفراج عن مساعدى وزير الداخلية الأربعة الكبار اللواء عدلى فايد مدير مصلحة الأمن العام، واللواء إسماعيل الشاعر مدير أمن القاهرة الأسبق، واللواء عبد الرحمن يوسف رئيس جهاز أمن الدولة المنحل، واللواء أحمد رمزى رئيس قوات الأمن المركزى، ما لم يكونوا محبوسين أو مطلوبين على ذمة قضايا أخرى*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *النائب العام يقرر حبس علاء و جمال احتياطيا على ذمة جناية البورصة!!*


 *دة بيحميهم يا أستاذ ..*
*هو أفتكر حالا بالا جناية البورصة ؟؟*
*ما هو كانوا فى المزرعة وتحت ايده !!!! مش قرر لية قبليها ؟*
*على رأى المسرحية*
*أحسن مكان تنزل فيه فين ؟..*
*أحسن مكان تنزل فيه فين ؟..*
*هو ... طرة لاند *


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

*أغلق المئات من المتظاهرين وأهالي الشهداء ميدان التحرير وأعلنوا الاعتصام به عقب النطق بالحكم على الرئيس المخلوع محمد حسني مبارك ووزير الداخلية الأسبق حبيب العادلي بالسجن المؤبد وبراءة باقي المتهمين.

وسادت حالة من الارتباك المروري بميدان التحرير بسبب إجبار المتظاهرين السيارات على تغيير مسارها وإغلاق الميدان.
ويشهد الميدان تزايد أعداد المتظاهرين الذين يرددون هتافات: "ثوار أحرار هنكمل المشوار، وحياة دمك يا شهيد ثورة تاني من جديد، الشعب يريد إعدام المخلوع، القصاص القصاص ضربوا اخواتنا بالرصاص، يا نجيب حقهم يا نموت زيهم، الشعب يريد اعدام المشير، أحمد رفعت باطل".

كما تدور حلقات نقاشية بين المتظاهرين المتواجدين في ميدان والرافضين للأحكام التي صدرت مُعتبرين هذه الأحكام قد أعادت الثورة لنقطة الصفر، وستشعل الميادين من جديد

*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> الصفحة الرسمية لشباب الفيوم:
> 
> تدعوكم القوى الثورية بالفيوم للاحتشاد والتظاهر بميدان االسواقى للاعتراض على الحكم بتبرئة جمال وعلاء مبارك ومساعدى العادلى مطالبين بمحاكم ثورية لرموز الفساد وقتلة الثوار
> اليوم السبت -ميدان السواقى الساعة الثامنة مساءا.*



* نهار اسود مش باينله معالم 
دنا باعت العربيه تحصل انهارده من هناك 
الله يرحمك يا نادي 
الحقه يرجع بقي من الطريق 

هتبقي براءه وخراب ديار 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

بيان الجبهة الحرة للتغيير السلمي
* الحكم رسالة للرئيس القادم: افعل ما بدا لك فأنت خارج المسائلة!!
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يونيو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *نهار اسود مش باينله معالم *
> *دنا باعت العربيه تحصل انهارده من هناك *
> *الله يرحمك يا نادي *
> *الحقه يرجع بقي من الطريق *​
> *هتبقي براءه وخراب ديار *​


 *خليه يجيب اتنين كيلو بلطى م الفيوم قبل ما يرجع*
*على تلاتة جمبرى مقشر وحياة والدك* *..وهحاسبك بعدين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

*اليكم عناوين الأخبار الأيام القادمة :

علاء مبارك ضيف برنامج خالد الغندور للحديث عن الوضع الراهن للبلاد .

جمال مبارك يبدأ إجراءات تأسيس حزب "الديمقراطي الوطني" استعدادًا للانتخابات البرلمانية القادمة .

اللواء إسماعيل الشاعر وزيرًا للداخلية في الحكومة الجديدة .

اللواء حسن عبد الرحمن رئيسًا لجهاز الأمن الوطني .

عفو صحي عن مبارك .

قيام السيد الرئيس أحمد شفيق بمنح وسام الجمهورية من الطبقة الأولى للرئيس السابق حسني مبارك .

تعيين الدكتور توفيق عكاشة وزيرًا للإعلام .

اخر اخبار ميدان التحرير: مذكرات الرئيس السابق "خليتهم يتسلوا" حاليًا بجميع المكتبات *


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

*حركة 6 ابريل تدعوا للنزول بوقفة عند دار القضاء العالي لساعه 1 وفي ميدان طلعت حرب الساعه 5 لاستكمال اهم مطالب الثورة وهو تطهير القضاء*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *خليه يجيب اتنين كيلو بلطى م الفيوم قبل ما يرجع*
> *على تلاتة جمبرى مقشر وحياة والدك* *..وهحاسبك بعدين*



* يعمنا بقولك الفيوم مش السويس 
الفيوم بط ووز وبيض وجبنه 


لما اروح السويس بقي اجيبلك نوع سمك هيعجبك موززز 
هو محرم بيعه وصيده 
بس جامد اخر 59 حاجه 
*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (2 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أنصار مبارك يشعلون النيران في السيارات بمحيط المحكمة ويشتبكون بالحجارة مع قوات الأمن*



*

تصرفات همجيه وقليله الادب منهم ايه الناس دى معندهاش دم 
اوف خرجوا الواحد عن شعورة @::*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يونيو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *يعمنا بقولك الفيوم مش السويس *
> *الفيوم بط ووز وبيض وجبنه *​


 *تصدق بأية ؟؟*
*أنا بدأت أشك فى وطنيتك ؟؟ ...!!*
*أحلى بلطى بيلعب من الفيوم ..وعلى شمالك م البحيرة هتلاقى بنات صغيريرن ونسوان قاعدين بيقشروا فى جمبرى* 
*



لما اروح السويس بقي اجيبلك نوع سمك هيعجبك موززز 
هو محرم بيعه وصيده 
بس جامد اخر 59 حاجه ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

 فين بقية الستين ؟؟ ...هننصب ؟؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

*النائب العام يحيل مبارك والعادلي 
الي سجن طره 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

*القاضى حكم على مبارك و العادلى ب السجن المؤبد بتهمة "الاشتراك بالتحريض على قتل الثوار " طيب إشترك بالتحريض مع ميييييين يا فضيلة الشيخ رفعت ؟؟؟؟؟ مع امه و الا مع خالته ... يا شيخ انت برأت كل قواد القطاعات المسلحة فى وزارة الداخلية قائد الامن المركزى و قائد الامن العام و رئيس جهاز امن الدولة و مدير امن العاصمة ؟؟؟؟؟

 يعنى اشترك بالتحريض مع الجنود فى الميدان مباشرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 القاضى بيقول فى اسباب الحكم انه لم يكن هناك اى دليل ؟!!!! و المحكمة رفضت الأخذ بشهادات كل كل كل الشهود لان منهم من هو متهم فى قضية و منهم من تم الهتاف له و اثابته على شهادته و الإثناء على شهادته من قبل اهالى الشهداء و منهم من تم لعنه و سبابه و تهديده بسبب شهادته من قبل اهالى الثوار الذين اتهموه بالشهادة الزور 

لم يكن هناك اى سلاح محرز و جميع دفاتر حركة السلاح فى كل قطاعات وزارة الداخلية المسلحة تفيد انه لم يكن هناك سلاح ! و المحكمة لم تاخذ اصلا بتلك الدفاتر لانها لم تطمئن لتلك الدفاتر لانها ربما تم تزويرها لتبرأة قيادات وزارة الداخلية 

لا يوجد تقرير طبى واحد يفيد بأن اى من القتلى قد تم قتله فى ميدان التحرير فى المظاهرة بواسطة سلاح ميرى ؟؟

 لا توجد طلقة واحدة محرزة ؟؟؟؟

طيب يا عم الحك الشيخ احمد رفعت الحكم جاء منيييييين ؟؟؟

رد الشيخ أحمد رفعت قائلا :- ان اللات نطق بالحكم على ألسنتنا ؟؟؟؟؟
 يخرب بيت امك يا فضيلة الشيخ ده اعتراف رسمى انك مريض عقليا و تعانى من هلاوس سمعية و بصرية ؟؟؟؟؟

الغريبة يا شيخ احمد رفعت انك بتقول ان اللات هو الذى نطق على لسانك بالحكم (رغم اعترافك بعدم وجود اى دليل) بالسجن المؤبد لحسنى مبارك و حبيب العادلى ؟؟؟؟؟و البراءة لكل قيادات القطاعات المسلحة من وزارة الداخلية و إنقضاء الدعوة الجنائية من الاصل (براءة يعنى) لجمال و علاء و حسين سالم و حسنى مبارك نفسه فى قضايا الرشوة و استغلال النفوذ و الإثراء

 بينما اثنين من الدقون كانوا ماسكين يافطة فى وسط محامين الثوار مكتوب على اليافطة "حـــكــم الـــلات هــــو الأعـــــدام للمخلوع و أبناءه " طيب نصدق مين يا عم الشيخ ؟؟؟؟ 

ناس بيقسموا بإروبهم و فروج حورهم و ادبار غلمانهم نهود الكواعب أترابا إن اللات حكم بالاعدام 

و انت بتقسم بفرج منكوحتك ان اللات حكم بالمؤبد 
الشيخة ماجدة نقيبة الاشراف بتقسم بفرجها الغالى ان اللات حكم بالبراءة 

نصدق مين يا عم الشيخ احمد ؟؟ أين انت ايها اللات 

هذه المهزلة تذكرنى بمقال قديم كتبته لمبارك قبل الانقلاب العسكرى ضده بسنة كان اسمه :- يا مبارك بعد ضربات القضاء الشاخخ الاخيرة عد للحياة او مٌت الى الابد

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]QlTY9eL32yQ[/YOUTUBE]

*مفيش دليل يا بهايم ..... زعلانين ليه من القضاء المصرى الشاخخ*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

*المصري اليوم - عاجل: مبارك يرفض دخول مستشفى سجن طرة بعد وصول الطائرة إلى هناك*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

*لأول مرة.. طائرة عسكرية للعادلى ونجلى المخلوع لإيداعهم بالسجن خوفا على حياتهم *


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

*بيان حركة 6 أبريل
​أحمد رفعت:30 عام من السواد السواد السواد

هذا هو حكم المستشار احمد رفعت قاضي محاكمه القرن علي مبارك واعوانه ونسي او تناسي انه لم يسلم اي قطاع في البلاد من هذا السواد والضياع ومنه القضاء , " الشعب يريد تطهير القضا ء " هتاف انطلق بعد النطق بالحكم , لوعي الشعب ان القضاء جزء من النظام السابق الذي ما زال يهيمن علي البلاد ويتحكم في مصائر العباد
 غازل القاضي اهالي الشهداء بوصف المتظاهرين بالسلميين الخارجين للبحث عن العداله والحريه وغض بصره عن دموع واهات الاهالي المكلومين علي ابناءهم باعطاءه البراءه لاساطير الداخليه السابقين الذين داوموا علي تعذيب والتنكيل بكل من عارض او فكر في معارضه النظام وليس فقط من خرج يهتف سلميه

هذا استكمال لمسلسل البراءه للجميع من ضباط ولواءات داخليه ونفض ايديهم من اي مسؤوليه عن قتل مئات الارواح واصابه الاف ممن خروجوا ضد الظلم والقهر والسواد حسب ما قاله القاضي

والحركة بموقفها المشارك لدماء الضحايا والمصابين الذين ضحي بهم المصريين قربانا لديمقراطية لم تر النور بعد .. تعلن رفضها لهذا الحكم جملة وتفصيلا وتحمل المجلس العسكري مسئولية هذا الحكم المائع بسبب سكوتهم عن اتلاف الادلة وتسترهم على الحقائق في شهادات المحكمة.

سنستمر من أجل تطهير الفساد في مصر .. ومن أجل حقوق شهدائنا ومن أجل تطهير القضاء الذي نحترمه في كل حال ، لكننا نرجو منه ان يحترم شعب مصر الذي ضحى ولم ينل مقابل دماء شهدائه الاطهار الا براءات لمجرمي الداخلية الذين يعلم كل طفل في مصر كيف ظلموا وطغوا وتجبروا

مصر تبكي شهداءها*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

*النائب العام يطعن على الحكم .......*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

*الأخوان لن يعترضوا على الحكم ..... مش فاضيين ....*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *النائب العام يطعن على الحكم .......*




* يعني ايه مش فاهم 
يعني الناءب العام بيقول انه مش قانوني ؟
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

*وفاه والد الشهيد احمد مصطفى العربى 18 سنه بعد سماعه للحكم اثر اصابته بأزمه قلبيه»»
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * يعني ايه مش فاهم
> يعني الناءب العام بيقول انه مش قانوني ؟
> *​



*ده رئيس العصابة ..... بيعملنا اشتغالة  *


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

*صرح المستشار عادل سعيد، النائب العام المساعد، أن المستشار الدكتور عبد المجيد محمود، النائب العام، سيتقدم بالطعن على أحكام البراءة التي حصل عليها مساعدو وزير الداخلية السابق حبيب العادلي، فور صدور حيثيات الحكم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

*سيذكر التاريخ ... ان مصر شهدت اهبل ثورة فى تاريخ البشرية *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يونيو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *يعني ايه مش فاهم *
> *يعني الناءب العام بيقول انه مش قانوني ؟*​


 *لأ هيطعن فى أحكام البراءة ودة من حقه* 
*بعد صدور الحيثيات فى خلال ستين يوماً من تاريخ النطق بالحكم*


----------



## النهيسى (2 يونيو 2012)

خلاص كل شيئ أصبح صعب
بين مؤيدين ومعارضين ومرشحين رئاسه
الله معك يا مصر


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (2 يونيو 2012)

*هههههههههههههههههههه
الله يكون ف عون اهالي ضحايا الثورة دي

وربنا يتدخل بأة ف الايام السودة اللي جاية
يخربيت ام كدة بجد 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

*عااااااجل مظاهرة حاشدة الان بشارع حسنين دسوقى حدائق المعادى 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

*العصيان المدنى هو الحل






​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يونيو 2012)

*يتظاهروا ما يتظاهروش ...*
*مش راح يثقط حُكم العثكر *


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

*هاج المحامون و ثاروا بعد أن قرأ المستشار أحمد رفعت الحكم : الشعب يريد تطهير القضاء ... لكن للأسف الشديد لم نسمع هذه الهتافات عندما حكمت المحكمة بالمؤيد علي كل المتهمين المسيحيين و برأت كل المتهمين المسلمين في حادثة ابو قرقاص

يظن الأغبياء أن الخالق نعسان ......

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

*مسيرة تصل إلى شارع الجيش بدمنهور إحتجاجاً على الأحكام الصادره على مبارك وأعوانه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

*حزب الوفد يرحب بالحكم الصادر ويصف براءة مساعدي وزير الداخلية بالصادمة ويطالب عدم الاحتجاج على الاحكام*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

*اصابة مبارك بحالة عصبية حادة بعد نقله لمستشفى سجن طرة*


----------



## red333 (2 يونيو 2012)

*المظاهرات فى الاسكندرية تتحول الى مليونية*


----------



## red333 (2 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اصابة مبارك بحالة عصبية حادة بعد نقله لمستشفى سجن طرة*


 
*هو ده عنده احساس اساسا  عشان تجيله ازمة*
*كفاية حورات بقى*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يونيو 2012)

red333 قال:


> *هو ده عنده احساس اساسا عشان تجيله ازمة*
> *كفاية حورات بقى*


 *يعنى تقصد نقفل الموضوع ؟؟*


----------



## red333 (2 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يعنى تقصد نقفل الموضوع ؟؟*


 

*التعليق على مصدر الخبر*


----------



## fredyyy (2 يونيو 2012)

red333 قال:


> *هو ده عنده *
> *احساس اساسا عشان تجيله ازمة*​




*طبعًا لازم تجيلة أزمة *

*علشان الراجل دافع تكلفة الجناح في المركز الطبي لآآآآآآآآآآآآخر السنة *

*راحت عليك فلوسك يا موووووبارك *

*ثم إن في طرة ما عندهمش 7 أب ... عندهم 7 دوِن ... وهو ما بيحبوش *

*إشرب ياريس لازم تشرب *

.


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

*المستشار حمدي عبدالتواب: الحكم ليس بالمؤبد على مبارك والعادلي ولكنه في الحقيقة حكم ببراءتهما وأهل القانون يعرفون ذلك ، إذ أنه حين يقضي الحكم بالبراءة لمساعدي العادلي على أساس أنه لم يتم القبض على الفاعل الأصلي فهو يقضي ضمنا ببراءة مبارك والعادلي ، ومشكورا فقد سطر القاضي في أسباب حكمه أسباب الطعن بالنقض لصالح مبارك والعادلي*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

*دماء الشهداء تأبي قبول حكم سياسي يبرئ جمال مبارك ومساعدى العادلى ويعيد إنتاج دولة القمع والظلم والاستبداد . ثورتنا مستمرة - حمدين صبّاحي
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

*مظاهرات الاسكندرية تجمعت امام مسجد القائد ابراهيم..العدد حوالي 10 الاف والهتاف.. الشعب يريد اسقاط النظام*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> الله اكببببببببببببببببببر



و لله الحمد....


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

*مسيرة من المنيل للتحرير التجمع الساعة ٥ عند ميدان الباشا - انشروها*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *العصيان المدنى هو الحل
> 
> 
> 
> ...



كفايه خراب بقي في الاقتصاد اكتر من كدا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يبقى الحكم كان معروف زى ما قلنا قبل كدة...*
> *والمستشفى مجهزة*
> *والنائب العام جاهز*



مخيمر دايما جاهز


----------



## تيمو (2 يونيو 2012)

*وكما قالت إحدى المنجمات ... سيعود جمال مبارك بعد خمس سنوات ...

كبير يا مبارك ، أنا احترمتك في كل لحظة من لحظات حياتك ، أنتَ تستحق أن تكون رئيس بجدارة 



قلبي معك.

الآن ، وبعد إنزال الستار ، أتمنى أن يلتفت الشعب المصري للإقتصاد المصري قبل أن تُقدّم مصر لمزاد علني  طبعاً بعد أن يُباع الأردن وجميع الدول الصديقة والشقيقة *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *المستشار حمدي عبدالتواب: الحكم ليس بالمؤبد على مبارك والعادلي ولكنه في الحقيقة حكم ببراءتهما وأهل القانون يعرفون ذلك ، إذ أنه حين يقضي الحكم بالبراءة لمساعدي العادلي على أساس أنه لم يتم القبض على الفاعل الأصلي فهو يقضي ضمنا ببراءة مبارك والعادلي ، ومشكورا فقد سطر القاضي في أسباب حكمه أسباب الطعن بالنقض لصالح مبارك والعادلي*


*لية حضرتك دايما بتشك فيا ؟؟؟*
*لازم يبقى أسمى ( حمتتيى ) ؟؟ # 31*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يونيو 2012)

*ثغرات قانونية تسمح بالإفراج الصحى عن "مبارك"*
*المادة "36" من قانون تنظيم السجون، والمادة "486" من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية مواد قانونية، كشف عنها المستشار بهاء أبو شقة، المحامى، مؤكدا أنها ستكون بمثابة مفتاح قانونى جديد للإفراج عن الرئيس السابق محمد حسنى مبارك، بعد صدور حكم المحكمة رسمياً صباح اليوم، عليه بالمؤبد، فعن طريقهما يمكن الإفراج عن مبارك صحياً، لتتحول هذه المواد القانونية إلى بطل جديد من أبطال ثغرات القانون المصرى، والتى يمكن أن تنسف إمكانية تنفيذ حكم حبس مبارك.

المادة 486 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية، كما أوضح المستشار بهاء أبو شقة، المحامى، ونائب رئيس حزب الوفد، والتى تفتح الباب أيضا للإفراج الصحى أمام مبارك، حيث إن هذه المادة تنص على أنه فى حالة المحبوس الصحية، والتى يكون للحبس تأثير مباشر على حياته، ويهددها بالخطر، يكون من حق النائب العام أن يشكل لجنة طبية للوقوف على الحالة الصحية للمحبوس، من خلال تحديد المرض وعلاجه وطبيعة تأثيره على الحياة، وإمكانية تطبيق الحبس على المسجون، ووفق هذا التقرير، من حق النائب العام إصدار قرار بإيقاف التنفيذ، أو البحث عن وسيلة علاجية لاستمرارية علاج المسجون داخل السجن بالتزامن مع حبسه.

وأشار "أبو شقة" إلى أن إمكانية تطبيق هذه المادة يعتبر تطبيقاً إجرائياً وفنياً مخول للنائب العام فى المقام الأول وللجنة الطبية التى يشكلها، لافتا إلى أنه فى المقابل مادامت هذه المادة موجودة فى القانون، فهى تنطبق على أى شخص بغض النظر عن الرئيس مبارك، أو غيره، فلا يوجد تعارض بين الحكم القضائى وهذه المادة، حيث إن تفعيلها يعتبر خطوة بعد الحكم، والفيصل فيها للجهات التنفيذية الطبية الموجودة فى السجن، وليست مسئولية القاضى، حيث إنها تنطبق على الحالات التى يهدد الحبس حياتها بشكل حقيقى، وهى الحالة التى يقدرها المسئولون الطبيون والذين حددتهم المادة.

أما قانون تنظيم السجون، الصادر فى 98 مادة أخطرها المادة "36"، والتى تؤكد أن كل محكوم عليه يتبين للطبيب أنه مصاب بمرض يهدد حياته بالخطر، أو يعجزه عجزا كليا يتم عرض أمره على مدير القسم الطبى للسجون لفحصه، بالاشتراك مع الطبيب الشرعى، للنظر فى الإفراج عنه، وينفذ قرار الإفراج عنه وفق المادة، بعد اعتماده من مدير عام السجون وموافقة النائب العام، وتخطر بذلك جهة الإدارة والنيابة المختصة، بشرط أن يتعين على جهة الإدارة التى يطلب المفرج عنه فى دائرتها عرضه على طبيب الصحة لتوقيع الكشف الطبى عليه كل ستة أشهر، وتقديم تقرير عن حالته، يتم إرساله إلى مصلحة السجون لبيان حالته الصحية. 

ويجوز لمدير عام السجون، ندب مدير قسم طبى السجون، والطبيب الشرعى، للكشف على المفرج عنه، لتقرير حالته الصحية، كلما رأى ذلك، ويعاد المسجون الذى أفرج عنه- طبقا للقانون- إلى السجن لاستيفاء العقوبة المحكوم بها عليه بأمر من النائب العام، إذا تبين من إعادة الفحص التى يجريها، أن الأسباب الصحية التى دعت إلى هذا فى محل إقامته، دون إخطار الجهة الإدارية التى يقيم فى دائرتها، وتستنزل المدة التى يقضيها المريض عنه خارج السجن من مدة العقوبة، وكلها إجراءات من الممكن أن تلائم حالة الرئيس السابق مبارك.

فى نفس السياق، أكدت مصادر طبية مطلعة على حالة الرئيس مبارك الصحية، أن الطاقم الطبى الخاص والمتابع لحالته فى حالة انعقاد دائم حاليا، خاصة بعد تحويله إلى مستشفى سجن طره؛ لبحث إمكانية تطبيق هذا المادة على حالته الصحية، وفق مجموعة من التقارير الطبية الرسمية والصادرة للرئيس السابق من مستشفى هايدبرج الألمانية والمركز الطبى العالمى على مدار إقامته، والتى تؤكد أن حالته غير مستقرة، خاصة فى ظل إصابته بمجموعة من الأمراض، فى مقدمتها أمراض متعلقة بالقلب، والعمود الفقرى والشيخوخة والزهايمر.

وبناء على كل ما سبق، يكون سيناريو الإفراج الصحى عن الرئيس المخلوع محمد حسنى مبارك فى يد اللجنة الطبية، والتى تحدد مدى إصابته بمرض يهدد حياته بالعجز الكلى، وبناء عليه يتم عرض أمره على مدير القسم الطبى فى السجن، والذى يقوم بفحصه بالاشتراك مع طبيب شرعى للنظر فى أمر الإفراج الصحى عنه، والذى يجب أن يعتمده كل من مدير عام السجن والنائب العام.

ولكننا هنا نعود لنؤكد أن فكرة الإفراج الصحى ليس معناها تحرر المحكوم عليه من العقوبة، فالمشرع ألزم جهة الإدارة بأن المفرج عنه صحيا، يجب أن يخضع الكشف للطبى بشكل دورى كل ستة أشهر عن طريق طبيب الصحة، فى مقر إقامته ليقدم تقريرا طبيا إلى مصلحة السجون بحالته والذى وفقا له، من حق المصلحة أن تأخذ قرارا بإلغاء الإفراج الصحى فى حالة تحسن حالة المحكوم عليه صحيا، وبذلك لا يتم اتخاذ قرار الإفراج الصحى إلا فى وجود طبيب منتدب من الطب الشرعى وفق المادة 36 من قانون تنظيم السجون.

حيث أكد الدكتور هشام عبد الحميد، مدير مصلحة الطب الشرعى، أن المتقدم بطلب للإفراج الصحى يجب أن يخضع لفحص شامل من قبل طبيب السجن وطبيب الطب الشرعى، بالإضافة إلى أطباء متخصصين فى تخصصات أخرى، على أن يكون تشخيص طبيب الطب الشرعى هو الفاصل بينهم، لافتا إلى أن الأمراض التى تنطبق عليها هذه المادة، هى الأمراض التى تتطلب الحجز فى العناية المركزة، مثل أمراض الأورام والقلب والمخ والأعصاب، بالإضافة إلى الأمراض الكبرى الناجمة عن حالات الشيخوخة، والتى تؤدى إلى سلسلة من الأمراض المرتبطة بسن المحكوم عليه، بشرط أن يكون تهديد حياته مرتبط بالأمراض ذاتها، وليست حالة الشيخوخة العامة، وهى أمراض واضحة التشخيص أمام الطبيب.

بدورها تقوم هيئة الدفاع عن الرئيس مبارك بقيادة المحامى الشهير فريد الديب، بناء على هذه المادة بالعمل حاليا كما أكدت مصادر قريبة منها، على بحث إمكانية تفعيل حل الإفراج الصحى فى حالة محاكمة مبارك، بالتزامن مع بداية خطة استئناف حكم المؤبد، ولكن العقبة التى تعتبر أهم من الحكم فى وجهة نظر الدفاع حالة الإثبات أمام الجهات الطبية التنفيذية، مدى خطورة حبس الرئيس على حياته حتى يتمتع بصلاحية الإفراج الصحى، والمرتبط بإعداد تقارير طبية، تؤكد مدى تهديد الحبس لحياته. 

حجر الزاوية فى إمكانية تطبيق هذه المادة على مستشفى سجن طره، والتى ستفصل فى التقارير الطبية خاصة، تقرير كبير الأطباء الشرعيين الجديد الدكتور كميل حليم جورجى، والذى يجب أن يوقع كشفاً طبياً شاملاً عن الحالة الصحية للسجين، ليحدد الأدوية التى يجب أن تصرف له، كما قال كبير الأطباء، مشيرا إلى أن الإفراج الصحى مرتبط بمدى وجود الإمكانيات الطبية بالمستشفى، والتى تعتبر موجودة بالفعل، وتوفر العلاج للمريض، قائلا إنه ضد فكرة الإفراج الصحى عن مريض ما دام الدواء موجوداً.

ونفى كبير الأطباء الشرعيين، وجود أى استثناءات فى حالة مبارك، خاصة فى حال عدم وجود أى خطورة على صحته وحياته، فى حالة نقله فى مستشفى سجن طره، ليرمى بذلك الكرة فى ملعب إمكانية تحديد مدى ملاءمة المستشفى لاستقبال حالة المخلوع، خاصة فى ظل تأكيد لجنة الصحة بمجلس الشعب لملاءمة مستشفى السجن لاستقبال مبارك وفق توصيتها الأخيرة لمصلحة السجون قبل وصول المخلوع للمستشفى اليوم*.


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

*وكمان مكررة المشاركة يا استاذه دونا .....؟؟؟ هيا ناقصة حرقة دم ؟؟؟

ماشى


كلنا خالد سعيد

 الساعة 5 :
 " المصريين نازلين .. ايد واحدة بالملايين
 .. و 6 ابريل و التراس و اخوان مسلمين ..
 مش فى التحرير بس .. ده فى كل الميادين ...
 و المرة دي بجد .. مش هنسبها لحد ..
 يلا مصري .. قوم ويانا ..
 و يا اهالينا انضموا معانا "


*


----------



## Eva Maria (2 يونيو 2012)

*الآلاف يتظاهرون بالتحرير رفضا للحكم الصادر ضد مبارك
السبت، 2 يونيو 2012 - 17:30

المظاهرات تشتعل بالتحرير
كتب محمود عبد الغنى ومحمد رضا وهانى الحوتى وسيد الخلفاوى

وصل مئات المتظاهرين فى مسيرة من محطة مترو الأوبرا إلى ميدان التحرير، وذلك اعتراضا على الحكم الصادر ضد الرئيس المخلوع وأعوانه.

ويتظاهر الآن فى ميدان التحرير آلاف المتظاهرين للاعتراض على الحكم الصادر ضد مبارك وأعوانه، مشيرين إلى أن الحكم يعنى براءة مبارك من قتل المتظاهرين. 
ورددوا هتافات "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر" ، "الشعب يريد تطهير القضاء" ، "مسرحية مسرحية دى محكمة هزلية"، رافعين الأعلام المصرية، وأشعلوا النيران فى إحدى اللافتات الدعائية للفريق أحمد شفيق.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وكمان مكررة المشاركة يا استاذه دونا .....؟؟؟ هيا ناقصة حرقة دم ؟؟؟
> 
> ماشى
> 
> ...



*:new6: بعد الشر عليك يا استاذى من حرقة الدم
حذفت المكرر بالتأكيد كان تكرار غير مقصود :love34:*


----------



## grges monir (2 يونيو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ثغرات قانونية تسمح بالإفراج الصحى عن "مبارك"*
> *المادة "36" من قانون تنظيم السجون، والمادة "486" من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية مواد قانونية، كشف عنها المستشار بهاء أبو شقة، المحامى، مؤكدا أنها ستكون بمثابة مفتاح قانونى جديد للإفراج عن الرئيس السابق محمد حسنى مبارك، بعد صدور حكم المحكمة رسمياً صباح اليوم، عليه بالمؤبد، فعن طريقهما يمكن الإفراج عن مبارك صحياً، لتتحول هذه المواد القانونية إلى بطل جديد من أبطال ثغرات القانون المصرى، والتى يمكن أن تنسف إمكانية تنفيذ حكم حبس مبارك.
> 
> المادة 486 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية، كما أوضح المستشار بهاء أبو شقة، المحامى، ونائب رئيس حزب الوفد، والتى تفتح الباب أيضا للإفراج الصحى أمام مبارك، حيث إن هذه المادة تنص على أنه فى حالة المحبوس الصحية، والتى يكون للحبس تأثير مباشر على حياته، ويهددها بالخطر، يكون من حق النائب العام أن يشكل لجنة طبية للوقوف على الحالة الصحية للمحبوس، من خلال تحديد المرض وعلاجه وطبيعة تأثيره على الحياة، وإمكانية تطبيق الحبس على المسجون، ووفق هذا التقرير، من حق النائب العام إصدار قرار بإيقاف التنفيذ، أو البحث عن وسيلة علاجية لاستمرارية علاج المسجون داخل السجن بالتزامن مع حبسه.
> ...


:smil12::smil12::smil12:


----------



## Twin (2 يونيو 2012)

*مش هقرا أنا 15 صفحة *
*ممكن تلخيص للمحاكمة وللأحكام الصادرة *

*أنا سمعتها في الراديوا الصبح قبل الجلسة في الأخبار ... بس مش عارف أيه ال حصل خالص *
*ممكن توضيح*
*عايز أنام *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يونيو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *مش هقرا أنا 15 صفحة *​
> *ممكن تلخيص للمحاكمة وللأحكام الصادرة *​
> *أنا سمعتها في الراديوا الصبح قبل الجلسة في الأخبار ... بس مش عارف أيه ال حصل خالص *
> *ممكن توضيح*
> ...


*مبارك والعادلى مؤبد*
*والباقى براءة ...بس كدة*
*والدنيا والعة فى القاهرة والسويس*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 يونيو 2012)

*هق هق هق هق

عجبت لك يا زمن

the irony calls

لا اهالي الشهداء و الثوار عاجبهم الحكم ولا انصار مبارك عاجبهم الحكم هما كمان و كسروا و حرقوا

عايزين حل يرضي جميع الاطراف يا جماعه

فعلا زمن عجيب....​*


----------



## Twin (2 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مبارك والعادلى مؤبد*
> *والباقى براءة ...بس كدة*
> *والدنيا والعة فى القاهرة والسويس*


*لا والنبي :new6:*
*مبارك أكيد بعد يومين هيطلع صحي *
*والعدلي في داهية مش مشكلة *
*فين جمال وعلاء ... فين الشاعر ... فين الشلة الكبيرة ال كانت في القفص :bomb:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

Twin قال:


> * لا والنبي :new6:​*





Twin قال:


> *مبارك أكيد بعد يومين هيطلع صحي​*
> *والعدلي في داهية مش مشكلة​*
> *فين جمال وعلاء ... فين الشاعر ... فين الشلة الكبيرة ال كانت في القفص :bomb:​*




* يا عزيزي ده حكم مفخخ بمعني *
*ان براءه مساعدين العادلي بحجه عدم استخدام السلاح باديهم وقتل المتظاهرين بنفسهم *
*هو نفسه دليل براءه مبارك والعادل *
*يعني لو جابو طالب لسه متخرجش من حقوق *
*هجيب البراءه في النقض *
*ولا عزاء في الشهداء *​


----------



## geegoo (2 يونيو 2012)

*أستاذ عبود *
ممكن رأي حضرتك في الحكم اللي كان متاح و يكون مرضي ؟؟
و هل فعلا لو مش لاقيين اللي استخدم السلاح 
يبقي ده براءة للقيادات ؟؟
طيب ليه العادلي مؤبد ؟؟ ما هو برضه مفيش ربط مباشر بينه و بين سلاح الجريمة و المنفذ ؟؟
و هل فعلا القاضي هو المسئول عن اللي بيحصل ؟؟
و لا النيابة هي التي قصرت في بناء قضية قوية و القاضي حكم بما هو متاح أمامه ؟؟؟
مجرد محاولة للفهم لو تسمح يا أستاذنا ....


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2012)

*حاول العشرات من ائتلاف «شباب الثورة» وأعضاء حركة «شباب 6 ابريل» و«الجمعية الوطنية للتغيير» اقتحام مقر محكمة أسيوط، احتجاجًا علي الحكم الذي أصدره المستشار احمد رفعت علي مبارك ونجليه ووزير داخليته و6 من كبار مساعديه، أثناء تظاهرهم تنديدًا بحكم المحكمة في قضية مبارك.

وقد ردد المتظاهرون هتافات تطالب بتطهير القضاة وانتمائهم لحسني مبارك، قائلين: "يسقط يسقط القضاة أتباع حسني مبارك"، "تمثيلية تمثيلية للقضاة علي الثورة المصرية"، "الشعب يريد إعدام مبارك والعادلي".
 ووصف المتظاهرون المحكمة، "بأنها سبب في إضاعة دماء الشهداء، وأن براءة رئيس أمن الدولة والأمن المركزي دليل علي مؤامرة القضاة للقضاء علي الثورة"، وحاول المتظاهرون التعدي علي 3 من أعضاء الهيئة القضائية أثناء خروجهم من البوابة الرئيسية لمجمع محاكم أسيوط.

من ناحية أخرى، فرضت أجهزة الأمن كردونات أمنية حول مداخل ومخارج البوابات الرئيسية لمجمع محاكم أسيوط، وعلمت «بوابة الشروق» من مصدر مسئول داخل محكمة أسيوط، "أن رؤساء دوائر الجنح والجنايات بالمحكمة قرروا تأجيل القضايا المعروضة عليهم اليوم السبت، بسبب محاكمة مبارك*


----------



## BITAR (2 يونيو 2012)

*علق حافظ أبو سعده رئيس المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان على مؤتمر الصحفى الذى عقده المرشح محمد مرسى، قائلا: "إنه سيتدخل فى أعمال القضاء إذا أصبح رئيسا وكان يتعين عليه أن يبادر بالقول إنه سيعمل على نزاهة واستقلال القضاة. 
وأشار إلى أن الإخوان يستغلون الحدث فى ربط الحكم بأحمد شفيق، وأنا لا أتمنى أن يستغل المرشحون تلك القضايا، واعتبر أن التظاهر السلمى حق مشروع وكل الادعاءات التى ترتبط بفض المتظاهرين لا بد أن تنظر فيها النيابة العامة. 
وأضاف خلال لقائه مع الإعلامى محمود مسلم في برنامج مصر تقرر أن النيابة العامة لا بد وأن تجرى تحقيقا مستقلا فى بحث عن الفاعل الأصلى فى قتل المصريين. 
وختم حديثه بأنه فى كل النظم كل قضايا الأموال العامة لا تسقط بالتقادم، ولا بد أن يضم الدستور الجديد هذا القانون.​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

*مصر بعد النطق بالحكم على مبارك*

​ ​ 




​ 




​ 



​  
​ ​ ​ ​ 



​ 
​ ​ ​ 



​ ​ ​ 



​ 






​ ​ ​ 



​ ​ ​ 



​ 



​ 



​ ​ ​ 



​ ​ ​ 



​ ​ ​ 



​ ​ ​ 



​ ​ ​ 



​ ​ ​ 



​ ​ ​ 



​ ​ ​ 



​ ​ ​ 



​ ​ ​ 



​


----------



## hapracadapra (2 يونيو 2012)

استفسار للأستاذ عبود

يقول البعض أن سبب المؤبد لمبارك والعادلي هو الموقف السلبي من قتل المتظاهرين ، وأنا لست رجل قانون ولكن علي قدر فهمي فيفترض أن هناك *فعل إيجابي* تم من *قيادات عليا *بمنأي عن العادلي ومبارك وكان المفروض عليهما التدخل *بدلا من السلبية *...هذا ما فهمته والسؤال*
 ماهو الفعل الإيجابي* الذي تم ممن هم أقل من العادلي؟
 وقد قام القاضي بتبرئتهم جميعا أم ان هذا الفعل تم من الجنود والظباط الصغار ؟ وهل يخاطب الرئيس والوزير الجنودوصغار الظباط ؟
ولماذا لم ينسب إلي كبار مساعدي الوزير نفس الإتهام السلبي؟

*
السؤال الثاني *
سقوط قضية التربح بالتقادم 
هل كان من الممكن أن يحرك هذه القضية أي شخص كان حتي النائب العام أثناء سطوة مبارك أم هذا الكلام ليس له سند قانوني والقانون يعترف بالمدة دون النظر إلي استحالة تحريك الدعوي او رفعها في الوقت المسموح به.


----------



## merna lovejesus (2 يونيو 2012)

طب واخرت اللى بيحصل ده ايه؟؟؟ ... نفسى البلد تهدا بجد زهقت ...


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

merna lovejesus قال:


> طب واخرت اللى بيحصل ده ايه؟؟؟ ... نفسى البلد تهدا بجد زهقت ...


*باسبورك في ايدك 
تذكرتك في جيبك 
اللي يقولك مصر لسه فيها امل 
قوليله امل دي تبقي خالتك 
*​


----------



## merna lovejesus (2 يونيو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *باسبورك في ايدك
> تذكرتك في جيبك
> اللي يقولك مصر لسه فيها امل
> قوليله امل دي تبقي خالتك
> *​



بس انا بحب البلد دى و مش عايزة اسافر


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

merna lovejesus قال:


> بس انا بحب البلد دى و مش عايزة اسافر



*خلاص 
يبقي صليبك في ايدك 
ايمانك في قلبك 
اللي يجي يقتلك في بيتك 
اصرخي وقولي 
يا ابتاه اغفر لهم ما يفعلون لانهم لا يعلمون



وبردوا قوليله امل دي تبقي خالتك :smil15:
*​


----------



## merna lovejesus (2 يونيو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *خلاص
> يبقي صليبك في ايدك
> ايمانك في قلبك
> اللي يجي يقتلك في بيتك
> ...


 انا كرهت امل ديه ....هههههههههههه ...امل ديه اللى ودتنا فى داهيه ..


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

merna lovejesus قال:


> انا كرهت امل ديه ....هههههههههههه ...امل ديه اللى ودتنا فى داهيه ..



* مهي امل دي مرات اونكل مورسي :new6:
*​


----------



## merna lovejesus (2 يونيو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * مهي امل دي مرات اونكل مورسي :new6:
> *​



مرسى كمااااااااااان ...شكلك من الاخوان و احنا مش واخدين بالنا ؟؟؟ :smil15:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

merna lovejesus قال:


> مرسى كمااااااااااان ...شكلك من الاخوان و احنا مش واخدين بالنا ؟؟؟ :smil15:



*عرفتي منين والنبي :fun_lol:
*​


----------



## merna lovejesus (2 يونيو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *عرفتي منين والنبي :fun_lol:
> *​



من طنط امل حبيبتىىىىى :smil15:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

*تحت شعار زنزانه واحده تلمنا
تم نقل جمال وعلاء مبارك الي سجن المزرعه
وذلك سيمكنهم من زياره والدهم في اي وقت 


*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

merna lovejesus قال:


> من طنط امل حبيبتىىىىى :smil15:




*يبقي مين فينا اللي اخوان ؟
*​


----------



## merna lovejesus (2 يونيو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *يبقي مين فينا اللي اخوان ؟
> *​



لاااااااا دى امل تانية غير امل الاولانيه ....فاهمنى غلط خالص :smil15:


----------



## merna lovejesus (2 يونيو 2012)

بس فعلا بجد لازم يكون عندنا ثقة ان ربنا اكيد ليه حكمة فى اللى بيحصل وانشاء الله كله للخير ....بس المشكله ان الواحد زهق ...بس لازم منفقدش الأمل


----------



## Alexander.t (2 يونيو 2012)

فقط اليوم فشل العسكر بتقدير امتياز
هل ستعود الثوره ؟!


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> فقط اليوم فشل العسكر بتقدير امتياز
> هل ستعود الثوره ؟!



*في احتمال كبير في عوده الثوره 
بس المفروض يكون السؤال 
هل ستكون هناك نتائج حقيقيه لها ؟
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (2 يونيو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *في احتمال كبير في عوده الثوره
> بس المفروض يكون السؤال
> هل ستكون هناك نتائج حقيقيه لها ؟
> *​




الثوره نتائجها امامنا
وهى حكم الشعب للشعب
واذا كان الشعب يريد الاخوان فليحكم الاخوان 
فبصدق هذه هى الديمقراطيه التى ارتضيتموها
نتائج الثوره امام الجميع ولكن نتائجها لم تكون ع هونا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> الثوره نتائجها امامنا
> وهى حكم الشعب للشعب
> واذا كان الشعب يريد الاخوان فليحكم الاخوان
> فبصدق هذه هى الديمقراطيه التى ارتضيتموها
> نتائج الثوره امام الجميع ولكن نتائجها لم تكون ع هونا



*انا شايف ان اكبر نتيجه للثوره 
كم الشهداء اللي خلفته وراها للاسف
*​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (3 يونيو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *باسبورك في ايدك
> تذكرتك في جيبك
> اللي يقولك مصر لسه فيها امل
> قوليله امل دي تبقي خالتك
> *​




عملت بلنصيحه وخلعت من زمان:fun_lol:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 يونيو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> فقط اليوم *فشل* العسكر بتقدير امتياز
> هل ستعود الثوره ؟!


*فشل كيييف يعنى ؟؟؟*


----------



## geegoo (3 يونيو 2012)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3200260&postcount=152
استاذ عبود


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 يونيو 2012)

geegoo قال:


> *أستاذ عبود *





geegoo قال:


> ممكن رأي حضرتك في الحكم اللي كان متاح و يكون مرضي ؟؟


 *القضية من أساسها خطأ فى خطأ ..كان يجب عقد محاكمة ثورية وليست محاكمة جنائية *


> *و هل فعلا لو مش لاقيين اللي استخدم السلاح *
> *يبقي ده براءة للقيادات ؟؟*


 *طبعاً لأن* *الأصل فى الأتهام بالقتل ( سواء عمداً أو عن طرق الأتفاق الجنائى أو التحريض ) هو وجود - جثة - سلاح الجريمة - الدافع لأرتكابها حتى تكتمل اركانها*
*قد يكون للدفاع عن النفس مثلاً - قد تكون جريمة عارضة - قد تكون من سبق الأصرار والترصد - قد تكون قتل خطأ ..*
*بدون سلاح وبدون تحريز له وللمقذوفات مع تقرير الطب الشرعى -*
*لا وجود للقضية *
*(أو) أعتراف من المتهم صريح وبدون وقوعه تحت إكراه مادى أو معنوى - بأنه أتلف السلاح أو أضاعه *



> طيب ليه العادلي مؤبد ؟؟ ما هو برضه مفيش ربط مباشر بينه و بين سلاح الجريمة و المنفذ ؟؟


*ولية مُبارك مؤبد ؟؟؟؟ - نفس الشئ حكم فاسد وغير مفهوم*



> *و هل فعلا القاضي هو المسئول عن اللي بيحصل ؟؟ *و *لا النيابة هي التي قصرت في بناء قضية قوية و القاضي* حكم بما هو متاح أمامه ؟؟؟


*النيابة العامة والطب الشرعى* *هما المسئولان هنا*
*لأن القاضى ( الجنائى ) يحكم بما بين يديه من مستندات وادلة وشهادات الشهود*



> *مجرد محاولة للفهم لو تسمح يا أستاذنا* ....


*تصدقنى لو قلت لك أن أساتذة فى القانون بالجامعة لم يفهموا ؟؟*
*القضية كلها تمت ترتيبها على أساس أرضاء الشارع المصرى فقط ...لكن ..لا قضية من أصله *


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يونيو 2012)

*كل بيت نام خلال ثلاثون عام وهو مطمئن سوف يشهد للرئيس حسنى مبارك. 
كل أب أطمئن أن أبنة سوف يدخل الجيش ويخرج منه بعد فتره محدده سوف يشهد لمبارك.
 كل طريق نسير فيه ونحن مطمئنين سوف يشهد لمبارك.
 كل كاتب فى الصحافه هاجم الرجل ولم ينتقم منه سوف يشهد لمبارك.
 كل مدينة بنيت فى خلال الثلاثون عاما سوف تشهد لمبارك.
 كل منطقة صحراوية قد تعمرت بالسكان سوف تشهد لمبارك.
 كل منطقة سياحية جميله بنيت خلال ثلاثون هاما سوف تشهد لمبارك.
 كل مصنع قطاع خاص قد بنى خلال الثلاثون عاما سوف يشهد لمبارك.
 كل حاكم سوف يأتى ألى حكم مصر سوف يشهد كيف قاسى حسنى مبارك.
 كل شاب يكتب على الفيس بوك وعنده قمة التكنولوجيا سوف يشهد لعهد مبارك.
 وأخيرا كل من فى جماعة الاخوان المتأسلمون سوف يذوقوا عقاب تهكمهم على حسنى مبارك. 
أما حسنى مبارك سيلاقى جزاءه حينما يقف أمام الله العادل ويقول قد حافظت يارب على كل قطرة دم للمصريين فى عهدى وأنت الشاهد الامين لذلك.
مما أعجبنى..*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يونيو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *كل بيت نام خلال ثلاثون عام وهو مطمئن سوف يشهد للرئيس حسنى مبارك.
> كل أب أطمئن أن أبنة سوف يدخل الجيش ويخرج منه بعد فتره محدده سوف يشهد لمبارك.
> كل طريق نسير فيه ونحن مطمئنين سوف يشهد لمبارك.
> كل كاتب فى الصحافه هاجم الرجل ولم ينتقم منه سوف يشهد لمبارك.
> ...



*كم قبطى قُتل فى عهد مبارك ولم يدان القاتل
كم كنيسة حُرقت أو هُدمت أو أُغلقت دون أى رادع أو مبرر
كم بيت مسيحى هُدم أو حُرق أو نُهب فى عهد مبارك دون أى عقاب
كم مصنع أو مؤسسة تم بيعها بملاليم دون أى ضمير وكم عامل تم تسريحة فى المعاش المبكر 
كم فدان تم أهدائها للعربان دون أى ضمير وطنى أو غيرة وطنية لتراب الوطن*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 يونيو 2012)

حكم غير عادل على نظام يستحق الاعدام مائة مرة


----------



## fredyyy (3 يونيو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> واذا كان الشعب يريد الاخوان *فليحكم الاخوان *


 
*إيه يا جماعة إليِّ بيحصل !*

*هو فيه إخوان مسيحيين في المنتدي ؟* 

*.*


----------



## fredyyy (3 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *كم قبطى قُتل ... *
> *كم كنيسة حُرقت أو هُدمت أو أُغلقت ... *
> *كم بيت مسيحى هُدم أو حُرق أو نُهب ... *
> *كم مصنع أو مؤسسة تم بيعها بملاليم *
> ...


 
*للرب  الخلاص *

*أنا  ُأجازي ... يقول الرب* 

رومية 12 : 19 
لا تنتقموا لأنفسكم أيها الأحباء بل أعطوا مكانا للغضب 
لأنه مكتوب *لي النقمة* *أنا أجازي* يقول الرب.

.


----------



## Man Of Gd (3 يونيو 2012)

*القاضي حكم باللي قدامه هو كل حاجة مش عجبانا دي نقلبها غاغا و نقول العسكر

العسكر مش شغلهم الحكم طبيعي يهبلوا و احنا مش بنلم نفسنا

انا ضد مبارك لكني مش ضد الحكم بالادلة مين عارف ممكن يكون كلم الضباط الصغيرين على طول عشان ميدانوش و يقولك هما يقدروا يكلموهم على طوول برضوا دول شرسة و خطرين 


بس موضوع النهب دا اللي محيرني ازاي يطلع منه برأة

و سؤال زغنطط ايه علاقة شفشق بالموضوع اصلا
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 يونيو 2012)

fredyyy قال:


> *إيه يا جماعة إليِّ بيحصل !*
> 
> *هو فيه إخوان مسيحيين في المنتدي ؟*
> 
> *.*



لا فى ناس بترضى بالديمقراطيه فى المنتدى :99:


----------



## Man Of Gd (3 يونيو 2012)

*الاخوان كدة كدة هيمسكوا احنا مش ضد انهما يمسكوا لو دا راي الشعب لكن كل اللي اتقال شوفوا انتوا بتنتخبوا ميين*​


----------

